# العدد الثانى من مجلة نظرة بعمق ( متخصصة فى هندسة الاتصالات )



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
​ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
​ ازيكم يابشمهندسين ؟​ اليوم وبعد طول انتظار وانا اعتذر جدا عن هذا التاخير الغير مبرر تم صدور العدد الثانى من مجلة نظرة بعمق - أول مجلة عربية متخصصة فى هندسة الاتصالات .​ بالنسبة لهذا العدد فبه معلومات مهمة جداا ولكن ليست مواضيع كثيرة نظرا لانشغالى وايضا لأنى اضطررت ان اخرج هذا العدد على عجل لأنى لا أريد للفكرة ان تموت ويجب ان تستمر المجلة وأرجوا ان يساعدنى المهندسين فيها لأن هذا العدد قمت بكتابته وحدى ايضا للاسف بالرغم من هناك مهندسة قد شاركتنى فى كتابة بعض المواضيع ولكن حسب الخطى التى تسير بها المجلة فسوف يتم كتابة هذه المواضيع فى الاعداد القادمة ان شاء الله​ 
​ فأشكر بالنيابة عن حضراتكم المهندسة زينب الوصيف كأول مهندس يساعدنى فى كتابة المجلة .​ 
​ 
المجلة طبعا ليست مجانية والمقابل لها هو الدعاء لى من القلب بالمغفرة والرحمة والدعاء لى بأن اجد وظيفة تكون حلال وتكون وظيفة كويسة مناسبة لى .​ 

​ 
 
المجلة هاتكون بصفة عامة مقسمة الى عدة أقسام :​ - الغلاف​ - كلمة رئيس التحرير​ - الفهرس​ - دروس فى هندسة الاتصالات ​ - استراحة ( وبها كاريكاتير وبعض معلومات هل تعلم كمعلومات عامة مفيدة ان شاء الله )​ - استكمال دروس الاتصالات​ -دروس فى الالكترونيات​ - تنمية بشرية​ - الخاتمة​ 
​ وأخيرا أرجو ممن يستطيع ان يساعدنى فى المجلة وانا يشارك فيها فليتفضل معى حتى ننجع هذه المجلة لكى تكون مرجع الى كل دارسى او متخصصى هندسة الاتصالات فى وطننا العربى . كما أرجو ان يعلق الجميع على المجلة ولو فى اى اقتراح ياريت يتم اقتراحه .​ 
​ 
​ لتحميل المجلة


​ العدد الثانى من مجلة نظرة بعمق​
اى استفسار او تصحيح او اضافة يرجى ارسالها لى على هذا الرابط


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو لو هناك اى اضافة او خطأ ان تبلغونى به


----------



## محمود010 (15 فبراير 2013)

انتظروا اللدد الثالث قريبا ان شاء الله


----------

